# UTV Broadband and Home Phone



## Liamob (25 Jan 2009)

Hello people!

After 4 years of broadband and home phone with BT, I've recently been investigating other providers, mainly because I want a wireless modem, and I thought there might be cheaper options out there.
After ringing PERLICO, VODAFONE, DIGIWEB,and CHORUS, I discovered UTV. Their offer is:

*€39.46 per month for line rental, 1mg always on BB, and unlimited local/national calls to landlines off peak.

*12gb download limit per month

*wireless modem included

Price-wise, it's similar to BT, but BT will charge me €50 for wireless modem, and with my package, no calls are included.

My question is does anybody have any experience with UTV in this regard? Would you recommend them for BB and home phone? Any advice or options welcome!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## guinang (25 Jan 2009)

I am with UTV and I find their customer service and quality of service to be excellent.  I've been with them for over 2 years now and no complaints.  In that time I've dealt with customer service on 3 seperate occasions and each time it was excellent.  I recommended them to my sister and she's also very happy with them.

The three times I needed customer service was to enquire about an upgrade (I'm now on a 3mb link), to move house, and to enquire about why my broadbank link was down.  Unfortunately, they generally can't fix broadband issues as most of the issues are dealt with by €ircon, however, they will follow up and have always been responsive to my queries.

My sister went with the wireless modem option.  Easy to set up though I have an IT background.  I doubt it  would cause non-tech people too much issue though.

Best of luck


----------



## irishlinks (26 Jan 2009)

Liamob - how come BT are charging over 39 euro with no calls included?
I am with UTV for the phone and have just signed up with them for 1mb broadband (still to be activated). 
I have had very few problems with UTV - any I had usually involved Eircom sorting it out. UTV also offer uncapped downloads for an extra 5.99 a month (I am pretty sure no others do this - maybe Imagine )


----------



## Liamob (26 Jan 2009)

Yes, although it's €39.17 per month for BT without landline calls, it still compares well to other companies. For example, BT charge €43.95 for  a package including local-national landline calls off-peak, compared to Perlico €46, Vodafone €49, IFA Telecom €50. But UTV can match BT's prices and they'll give me a free wireless modem whereas BT charge €50.


----------



## mimmi (28 Jan 2009)

Have been a UTV customer for 4 years - not one problem with them and customer service are efficient and tech support patient.

Strongly recommend them.


----------



## tallpaul (29 Jan 2009)

Yes have to say that I have been with UTV for the past 4 years or so. Other than the outages they had frequently in 2006 and 2007, I have never had any difficulty with them. 

The only small gripe is their tendency to introduce faster speeds for the same price but not automatically transfer customers over to the new line speeds. I had to proactively ask them to do this. One issue to watch...


----------

